# Internet Product???



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got e-mail from my server:sisna.com: that they formed a strategic partnership with google to host e-mail and portal service????? Is it good or bad or what??? Since my sisna time is almost up whats the next best choice for e-net provider??? 

Manfred Diel


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Manfred, 

This is a good thing. Sisna hasn't upgraded their email system or portal since I left the company 4 years ago. The improved service from the Google side will be a welcome change.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

In shad we trust! 

Thanks Shad ,now i feel better paying my dues!(MLS+SISNA) 

Manfred diel:


----------

